# Looking for new irons



## TacoMalo

I currently use Callaway X-12's, I love them but I'm looking to get something newer. I bought X-18's and sold them a week later, I just couldn't see a dramatic difference from 12-20's. I was thinking of some Nike CCI, what would y'all recommend for a 15 handicap?


----------



## R. Toker

I have played PING irons for the last 8 years. I went through a dynamic fitting when I bought my i3 irons and it really helped my game. I would recommend you look into one of the current PING irons.


----------

